# Paph. sangii



## eggshells (Aug 31, 2017)

Paph. sangii by paphioman, on Flickr




Paph. sangii by paphioman, on Flickr




Paph. sangii by paphioman, on Flickr




Paph. sangii by paphioman, on Flickr




Paph. sangii by paphioman, on Flickr




Paph. sangii by paphioman, on Flickr


----------



## Dandrobium (Aug 31, 2017)

Very nice eggshells!! Such a unique species. Are they siblings? Whereabouts did you find these? ForestView?


----------



## TyroneGenade (Aug 31, 2017)

Those leaves are stunning. Don't care much for the flower though. The pouch is kinda cool.


----------



## Spaph (Aug 31, 2017)

Just spectacular, amazing growing eggshells! Two stunning beauties.


----------



## tomkalina (Aug 31, 2017)

Beautiful; as well grown a sangii as I've ever seen.


----------



## John M (Aug 31, 2017)

Super!!!


----------



## eggshells (Aug 31, 2017)

Thanks all.



Dandrobium said:


> Very nice eggshells!! Such a unique species. Are they siblings? Whereabouts did you find these? ForestView?



I can't remember where I got it but it certainly wasn't from FV. I may have gotten a bunch of seedlings from one of the Taiwan vendors at a show that I have attended several years ago. I think they were only 4" leaf span at that time. 

I will post some for sale later on as I have extra ones.


----------



## blondie (Aug 31, 2017)

Stunning plant and flower I love this species he flower is so strange


----------



## jimspaphs (Aug 31, 2017)

yes please--I like that.


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 31, 2017)

superbly grown!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 31, 2017)

Wow! Such a unique flower! Nicely grown and photographed!


----------



## fibre (Sep 1, 2017)

Ozpaph said:


> superbly grown!!!



absolutely!


----------



## Mark Karayannis (Sep 1, 2017)

Very nice. Congrats


----------



## NYEric (Sep 1, 2017)

Jeez!!! Nicely grown.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 1, 2017)

Such an odd looking flower!
Lovely leaves!


----------



## GuRu (Sep 1, 2017)

Well grown plants and lovely flowers - great show, congrats.


----------



## emydura (Sep 1, 2017)

Incredibly grown plants.


----------



## ksriramkumar (Sep 1, 2017)

Just love the foliage and the flowers. Awesome!!.


----------



## OrchidIsa (Sep 2, 2017)

Love Love Love!!!!


----------



## DIN (Sep 2, 2017)

Wow absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Don I (Sep 2, 2017)

Great colours on these.
Don


----------



## Stone (Sep 3, 2017)

Yes well grown as usual es. Not a species that I feel a real need to grow at the moment


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 3, 2017)

Cool. Definitely makes for an unusual presentation  you'll have to move to the us before you sell the extras 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Markhamite (Sep 3, 2017)

Wow!


----------



## Justin (Sep 4, 2017)

So well grown!!!


----------



## Wendy (Sep 12, 2017)

Love this!!!


----------

